# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  أسماء بنت أبى بكر ذات النطاقين (رضى الله عنها)

## maha147

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة؛؛؛
نسبها :
كانت أسمـاء بنت أبي بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنها - تحمل نسباً شريفاً عالياً جمعت فيه بين المجد والكرامة والإيمان ، فوالدها هو صاحب رسول الله، وثاني اثنين في الغار، وخليفة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفيه يقول الشاعر
ومن من الناس مثل أبـي بـكر …….إنت خير الخلق بعد الأنبياء

مولدهـا:
ولدت أسماء في مكة المكرمة في قبيلة قريش ، أخوها عبد الله بن أبي أبكر أكبر من ببضع سنوات وهي أكبر عن السيدة عائشة بعشر سنوات وأختها من أبيها، وهي من الذين ولدوا قبل الهجرة 27عاما.

إسلامها:
عاشت أسماء رضي الله عنها حياة كلها إيمان منذ بدء الدعوة الإسلامية ، فهي من السابقات إلى الإسلام ، ولقد أسلمت بمكة وبايعت النبي صلى الله علية وسلم على الأيمان والتقوى، ولقد تربت على مبادئ الحق والتوحيد والصبر متجسدة في تصرفات والدها ، ولقد أسلمت عن عمر لا يتجاوز الرابعة عشرة ، وكان إسلامها بعد سبعة عشر إنسان

شخصيتها:
كانت على قدر كبير من الذكاء، والفصاحة في اللسان، وذات شخصية متميزة تعكس جانباً كبيراً من تصرفاتها، وكانت حاضرة القلب، تخشى الله في جميع أعمالها. بلغت أسماء رضي الله عنها مكانة عالية في رواية الحديث ، وقد روى عنها أبناؤها عبد الله وعروة وأحفادها ومنهم فاطمة بنت المنذر، وعباد بن عبد الله، وقد روت في الطب ، وكيفية صنع الثريد ، وفي تحريم الوصل وغيرها من أمور.وكان الصحابة والتابعون يرجعون إليها في أمور الدين ، وقد أتاح لها هذا عمرها الطويل ومنزلتها الرفيعة.

حياتها الزوجية :
تزوجها رجل عفيف مؤمن من العشرة المبشرين بالجنة ، ألا وهو الزبـير بن العوام، فكانت له خيرة الزوجات، ولم يكن له من متاع الدنيا إلا منزل متواضع وفرس، كانت تعلف الفرس وتسقيه الماء وترق النوى لناضحه، وكانت تقوم بكل أمور البيت ، حيث تهيئ الطعام والشراب لزوجها ، وتصلح الثياب، وتلتقي بأقاربها وأترابها لتتحدث عن أمور الدين الجديد ، وتنقل هذا إلى زوجها ، وقد كانت من الداعيات إلى الله عز وجل . ظلت أسماء رضي الله عنها تعيش حياة هانئة طيبة مطمئنة في ظل زوجها مادام الإيمان كان صادقاً في قلوبهم ، وكان ولاؤهم لله واتباعهم لسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
أنجبت أسماء رضي الله عنها أول غلامٍ في الإسلام بعد الهجرة ، وأسمته عبد الله، وكان الزبير قاسياً في معاملته ، ولكنها كانت تقابل ذلك بالصبر والطاعة التامة وحسن العشرة، وبعد زمن طلقها الزبير بن العوام ، وقيل: إن سبب طلاقها أنها اختصمت هي والزبير ، فجاء ولدها عبد الله ليصلح بينهما ، فقال الزبير: إن دخلت فهي طالق.فدخل، فطلقها وكان ولدها يجلها ويبرها وعاش معها ولدها عبد الله ، أما ولدها عروة فقد كان صغيراً آنذاك ، فأخذه زوجها الزبير. وقد ولدت للزبير غير عبد الله وعروة: المنذر ، وعاصم ، والمهاجر ، وخديجة الكبرى ، وأم الحسن ، وعائشة رضي الله عنهم.

هجرتها :
وفي أثناء الهجرة هاجر من المسلمين من هاجر إلى المدينة ، وبقي أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ينتظر الهجرة مع النبي صلى الله علية وسلم من مكة ، فأذن الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم بالهجرة معه، وعندما كان أبو بكر الصديق رضي لله عنه يربط الأمتعة ويعدها للسفر لم يجد حبلاً ليربط به الزاد الطعام والسقا فأخذت أسماء رضي الله عنها نطاقها الذي كانت تربطه في وسطها فشقته نصفين وربطت به الزاد، وكان النبي صلى الله علية وسلم يرى ذلك كله ، فسماها أسمـاء ذات النطــاقين رضي الله عنها ، ومن هذا الموقف جاءت تسميتها بهذا اللقب.وقال لها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(أبدلك الله عز وجل بنطاقك هذا نطاقين في الجنة)
وتمنت أسماء الرحيل مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع أبيها وذرفت الدموع ، إلا إنها كانت مع أخوتها في البيت تراقب الأحداث وتنتظر الأخبار، وقد كانت تأخذ الزاد والماء للنبي صلى الله علية وسلم ووالدها أبي بكر الصديق غير آبهة بالليل والجبال والأماكن الموحشة ، لقد كانت تعلم أنها في رعاية الله وحفظه ولم تخش في الله لومة لائم.

وفي أحد الأيام وبينما كانت نائمة أيقظها طرق قوي على الباب ، وكان أبو جهل يقف والشر والغيظ يتطايران من عينيه ، سألها عن والدها ، فأجابت: إنها لاتعرف عنه شيئاً فلطمها لطمة على وجهها طرحت منه قرطها وكانت أسماء ذات إرادة وكبرياء قويين ، ومن المواقف التي تدل على ذكائها أن جدها أبا قحافة كان خائفاً على أحفاده ، ولم يهدأ له بال ، لأنهم دون مال ، فقامت أسماء ووضعت قطعاً من الحجارة في كوة صغيرة ، وغطتها بثوب ، وجعلت الشيخ يتلمسه ، وقالت: إنه ترك لهم الخير الكثير فاطمأن ورضي عن ولده ، ونجحت أسماء في هذا التصرف ، ونجح محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وصاحبه في الوصول إلى المدينة المنورة.

روايتها عن الرسول:
روت أسماء رضي الله عنها خمسة وثمانين حديثاً وفي رواية أخرى ستة وخمسين حديثاً، اتفق البخاري ومسلم على أربعة عشر حديثاً، وانفرد البخاري بأربعة وانفرد مسلم بمثلها، وفي رواية أخرج لأسماء من الأحاديث في الصحيحين اثنان وعشرون المتفق عليه منها ثلاثة عشر والبخاري خمسة ولمسلم أربعة.

مـــواقف وأحـــــداث:
كانت أسماء تأمر أبناءها وبناتها وأهلها بالصدقة تقول: أنفقوا ، أو أنفقن ، وتصدقن ، ولا تنتظرن الفضل، فإنكن إن انتظرتن الفضل، لم تفضلن شيئاً ، وإن تصدقتن لم تجدن فقده. وكانت شاعرة ناثرة ذات منطق وبيان ، فقالت في زوجها الزبير ، لما قتله عمرو بن جرموز المجاشعي بوادي السباع ، وهو منصرف من وقعة الجمل:
غدا ابن جرموز بفارس بهمة يوم الهياج وكان غير معرد
يا عمرو لو نبهته لو حدته لا طائشاً رعش الجنان ولا اليد وعن عبد الله بن عروة عن جدته أسماء قال: قلت لها: كيف كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم يفعلون إذا قرىء عليهم القرآن؟ قالت: كانوا كما نعتهم الله ، تدمع أعينهم ، وتقشعر جلودهم. قال: فأن ناساً إذا قرىء عليهم القرآن خر أحدهم مغشياً عليه. قالت: أعوذ بالله من الشيطان.

وفي خلافة ابنها عبد الله أميراً للمؤمنين جاءت فحدثته بما سمعت عن رسول الله بشأن الكعبة فقال: إن أمي أسماء بنت أبي بكر الصديق حدثتني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعائشة: (لولا حداثة عهد قومك بالكفر، لرددت الكعبة على أساس إبراهيم ، فأزيد في الكعبة من الحجر). فذهب عبد الله بعدها وأمر بحفر الأساس القديم ، وجعل لها بابين ، وضم حجر إسماعيل إليها، هكذا كانت تنصح أبنها ليعمل بأمر الله ورسوله.

وقد كانت امرأة جليلة تقية ورعة ، جادة في الحياة ، عندما قدم ولدها المنذر بن الزبير من العراق أرسل لها كسوة من ثياب رقاق شفافة تصف الجسد فرفضتها ، فقال المنذر: يا أماه ، إنه لا يشف ، قالت: إنها إن لم تشف فإنها تصف. ومن جرأتها وجهادها خروجها مع زوجها وأبنها في غزوة اليرموك.

الوفاه :
توفيت أسماء سنة ثلاث وسبعين بعد مقتل ابنها بقليل ، عن عمر يناهز مائة سنة ، ولم يسقط لها سن ولم يغب من عقلها شيء وانتهت حياة أســماء ذات النطاقين رضي الله عنها وأرضاها ، وانتقلت إلى جوار ربها ، تاركة دروساً وعبر ومواعظ خالدة في الإسلام فقد كانت بنتاً صالحة، وزوجةً مؤمنةً وفية، وأماً مجاهدة ربت أبناؤها على أساس إيماني قوي، وكانت صحابية وابنة صحابي وأم صحابي وأخت صحابية ، وحفيدة صحابي ، ويكفي أن خير الخلق نبينا مــحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لقبها بالوسام الخالد أبد الدهر
(بــذات النــطاقــين)
فهنيئاً لك أيتها الام الفاضلة .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

أختكم فى الله / مها أحمد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## فرحة الامارات

يزاج الله خير على الموضوع

----------


## خمائل الزهر

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## خمائل الزهر

مشكوووورة

----------


## خمائل الزهر

تسلمين

----------


## شمسة المرر

رضي الله عنهآ وارضآهآ شخصيه 
جداً مشرِّفه

----------

